# Overnighting Irish Ferries Terminal, Dublin



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am just about to book ferries for our holiday in Ireland this summer. Has anybody been allowed to park on terminal overnight at Dublin in order to catch the 8.45 ferry? If not, any suggestions as it would seem a waste of money to pay for a site the night before?


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Hi Craigy
I don't know about parking at the terminal but my guess would be no. While Ireland can be great for wild camping personally I wouldn't wild camp in Dublin. A site we use when visiting Dublin is Camac Valley.

See http://www.camacvalley.com/

It is out on the out skirts of Dublin and if you are travelling home on a week day be sure to allow enough time to cope with Dublin traffic on rout to the port. It is a good spot to base yourself if you are planning on exploring Dublin. There is a Dublin Bus stop right at the gate. The timetable is quite frequent on weekdays. Less so at weekend but adequate if you plan your day. The hop on hop off Dublin Sightseeing bus also stops their every morning to pick up would be tourist. Might also be of interest.

It is well run, clean and very save. The entire campsite is surrounded by security fencing. You don't notice it as it is hidden by hedging. It is also right next to Corkagh park. If you have kids the campsite has its own playground which is ok but there is a much better one nearby in Corkagh.

Safe Nights Ireland
Another option would be to join Safe Nights Ireland. You can join for €12.50 and then it is just €10 a night a wide variety of locations. They currently have 200 plus locations. So it could be handy for during your holiday and not just for the final night. Re the final night SNI don't (as yet) have a location within Dublin (inside the M50) but they have a location in Celbridge, Lusk, and Enniskerry. Depending on where you are coming from from your final day these could suit.

http://www.safenightsireland.com

Wishing you a great time in Ireland.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Craigy, I was in the same dilemma in 2010, at that time Norfolk ferries was still running, I was going for the early morning ferry and wasted a couple of hours looking for a parking spot in the port to stay overnight, I eventually headed back towards Belfast and stayed overnight at the last new service area before entering Dublin. The journey to the docks is very handy, takes about 15mins. if you leave about 6.0AM and use the tunnel, which is also very reasonable, about 4/5 Euro, at this time. I asked permission from the service manager, which came with the proviso that I stayed at the same area as the commercial vehicles, this I believed added to the security of the situation. Suited my situation perfectly. Hope this helps.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There,
I would not suggest staying at the port but you ould stay in the car park at Dublin airport(long term) . It should be only a few mins from where you want to go and will be less than £10 for the night.

I have used it a few times and you are very secure

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------

